# Brooklyn style bluefish jigging on the Brooklyn VI



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Gary of Tady Lure visited East Coast and we fished together on the Brooklyn to test Tady lure and to make a video for bluefish jigging as I heard bluefish/false albacore are thick in Mud Buoy.

It was a good decision. Weather is great and bluefish cooperated.
As we know West Coast fishermen cast jigs(irons0 overhead, but overhead cast is not allowed on party boats on the East Coast.
Capt Mike specially allowed Gary to cast overhead for testing Tady lures on the vow.





































As soon as the boat was on the hook, Shawn got the first bluefin on Tady A2. Shawn who is a regular of the Brooklyn VI happen to be a steady user of Tady lures. So he joined our testing.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Gary fighting his first bluefish on Tady A2 jig.



















bluefish must be thick. 









He did very well with a diamond jig/teaser.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Guys on stern had a non-stop action with bait.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Shawn showed us how to jig for bluefish. He cast great and has the right retrieving speed. 









Shawn even got a false albacore with Tady jig.

My last bluefish jigging trip on a party boat was around 1985. 
buefish is a great game fish for jigging because they are very responsive to jigs,they are fighters. and they are abundant.









Bob fighting false albacore with light tackle. 








Light fluoro carbon leader line and small swimbait is the key to catch 
little tuny.










Gary is happy as he witnessed bluefish responded very well to Tady jigs. 









Sheepshead Bay fishermen still love Newell reels.









Our arsenal.









I was a fun day with nice fishermen and crew. The boat is very roomy and fast. Capt Mike said the boat had new engines and it can cruise as fast as 27 knot.
I plan to go canyon tuna trip on the Brooklyn VI this fall.
Special thanks to Capt Mike and crew to accommodate our lure testing and video taping.


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Nice to see something from back home


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

nice report Kil . Just one spinner ? wow


----------

